
Also speaking up. - ghurlman
http://rel.ly/2013/02/also-speaking-up/
======
sdoering
What really shocks me most in this post is the fact, that someone might be
jokingly stating something like:

 _“This talk was so pointless. After she mentioned her kids at the beginning I
started thinking of ways to hunt them down and punish her for wasting my time
here.”_

As the author put it, it is never, ever ok, even to joke on something like
this. Never imho.

But this kind of humor(? or should I say, missing empathy, humanity) seems to
run deep in some circles of our industry.

What this comment in the post tells me, is - not only do we have to deal with
some childish idiots, but with persons showing signs of personality disorders.

Maybe persons commenting that way, should check with a professional. Just
suggesting.

